# Deuter Hydro EXP 12 Rucksack



## Toto82 (4. September 2006)

Hey ihr!

Muss ganz kurz Werbung machen.
Heute habe ich den *Deuter Hydro EXP 12 *Rucksack gekauft und ich muss sagen des Teil ist ein Traum.

Nicht zu gross, nicht zu klein, sau angenehm zu tragen, 3L Trinkblase, super Helmfach und mit integriertem Regenüberzug.

Warum ich das erzähle???  

...weils mir jetzt irgendwie besser geht und ich unentschlossen vielleicht eine Kaufentscheidung abgenommen habe 

Also, so long...


----------



## bergsocke (29. September 2006)

hi,

hab mir vor kurzem den HYDRO EXP 8 gekauft.

selbes System sehr genial, reicht genau für meine Halb - und Tagestouren

gruss bergsocke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ToDusty (29. September 2006)

Hi,

ich habe auch den EXP8 und muss sagen geniales Teil, viele Fächer und alles gut durchdacht.


----------



## clausv (30. September 2006)

ja, ich habe auch den 12er. Anfänglich total begeistert. Allerdings wird mit der Zeit (4 Monate) der Verschluß am Mundstück der Trinkblase undicht. Das nervt. Der Rucksack ansich ist top!  

Gruß

Claus


----------



## mischuer (4. Oktober 2006)

clausv schrieb:


> ja, ich habe auch den 12er. Anfänglich total begeistert. Allerdings wird mit der Zeit (4 Monate) der Verschluß am Mundstück der Trinkblase undicht. Das nervt. Der Rucksack ansich ist top!
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Claus


kommt des öfteren vor (gabs schon einige Berichte), Camelback Mundstück, Camelback Hydrolock und mit Kabelbinder an den Deuterschlauch und a ruh is.


----------



## fissenid (17. November 2006)

Hallo!

ich stehe gerade vor der Enttscheidung ob Hydro EXP 8 oder 12!?!?!!?

Der 8er wäre eigentlich groß genug, aber ich will eine 3 Liter Blase haben.
Wisst ihr, ob man die 3 Liter blase auch im 8er unterbekommt??

Wie wird die Blase im Rucksack befestigt? Habe den Crossbike, da ist eine art "Sack" drin, in welchen die Blase gesteckt wird, und mit Klett fixiert!!

Danke im voraus!

Gruß
Dominik


----------



## Clarjee (17. November 2006)

Moin,

der Hydro 8 wird doch auch auf der Herstellerseite mit einer 3- Liter Blase angegeben, dann wird es auch so sein.
EDIT: Ooops, nee auf der Deuter- Seite doch nicht, aber bei z.B. bei HIBike.

Im Rucksack selbst ist auch ein Fach für die Blase vorgesehen, diese selbst wird dann auch mit einem Klettverschluss aufgehängt. Der Schlauch lässt sich dank eines zusätzlichen Klettverschlusses am Träger ganz leicht nach Auße legen.

Ich würde dir auch gleich den Hydro 12 empfehlen. Der ist immer noch schön kompakt und lässt sich durch den Reissverschluss noch mal gut erweitern.

Außerdem gibt´s den Z.B. hier bei HiBike für 59,90:

http://www2.hibike.de/main.php?sess...bf10bb8f173&method=m_catpd&nodeID=&groupID=20

Na dann viel Spaß damit,

Gruß Clarjee


----------



## FrankyB (22. November 2006)

Hallo,
habe den Hydro12 seit ca. einem Jahr im Einsatz, die Erweiterung durch den Reißverschluss ist, insbesondere zu diesen Jahreszeiten klasse, man kann noch ne Jacke mehr dazu packen. Die Trinkblase nutze ich nur dann und wann auf langen Touren, das Mundstück ist mittel bis gut.
Bei beladenem Rucksack lässt sich der Helm nicht mehr so gut draufschnallen und auf Trails, wenn ich den Rucksack fester schnalle könnten die Schultergurte etwas weicher sein (zumindest im Sommer). Sie verdrehen sich auch schnell beim Aufsetzen.
Allerdings sind das nicht wirklich wichtige Punkte. In der Summe bin ich voll zufrieden! Bisher ist nichts eingerissen, obwohl er schon öfter unfreiwilligen Bodenkontakt hatte.
Für ne Feierabendrunde wär der kleinere noch eine Spur besser, aber mit dem 12er gehts auch gut.
Also:  

Gruß
Franky


----------



## Deleted 36013 (29. Dezember 2006)

Ihc hab mir den Hydro Exp 8 geholt, und bin soweit ganz zufrieden. Aber was ist mit diesem komischen "Hüft"-Gurt?! Der sitzt bei mir mitten auf dem Bauch. Der ist doch wirklich überflüssig, oder nicht?

Wie geht ihr mit dem Ding um? Nutzt ihr den? Oder steckt ihr den hinterm Rücken zusammen?! Kann man den vielleicht evtl sogar sauber abtrennen?


----------



## FrankyB (29. Dezember 2006)

@ tobbi KLEIN

Ich nutze den Hüftgurt (bei mir aber etwas unterhalb vom Bauch) eingentlich nur, wenn es ruppig bergab geht, damit der Rucksack schön fest sitzt. Dafür ist der Gurt gut, ansonsten brauch ich ihn auch nicht.

Gruß
Franky


----------



## rene81 (7. Januar 2007)

Servus,

hab auch den Deuter Hydro EXP 12 und bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlowFox (8. Januar 2007)

Hallo Dominik

Ich habe mir letztes Jahr einen Hydro 8 gekauft und erst zuhause festgestellt, dass eine 3 Liter Blase drinnen ist. Irgendwie sah das merkwürdig aus und habe im Geschäft nachgefragt. Nach tel. Rücksprache mit einem Vertreter von Deuter wurde diese auf die 2 Liter Blase umgetauscht. Diese passt jetzt genau in das vorgesehene Fach.

Edit: Habe erst jezt gesehen, dass der Thread schon älter ist und die Antwort wohl hinfällig ist.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (8. Januar 2007)

hab den auch. 3l ist bissel gross. passt aber dennoch. ansonsten etwas leicht zu breit aufm rücken. der deuter cross air passt da besser. aber sehr ausgedacht der kleine.


----------



## Raphi78 (8. Januar 2007)

Klasse Rucksack... ist jeden Cent wert!!


----------



## Blutiger-NOOB (9. Januar 2007)

So um auch was zu sagen!
1A rucksack habe auhc den 12er mit 3L blase!
Und der hat schon einge stürze  erlebt und ist immer noch heile!
Genial der teil und super durchdacht/verarbeitet!

KAUFEN


----------



## SoBe (27. April 2007)

Ich werde mir nachher nun auch den EXP 12 holen. Habe erst überlegt, ob es der Camelbak MAYHEM werden soll, aber der ist EUR 15,00 teurer und auch nicht besser, wenn ich mir die Meinungen hier so angucke.


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (27. April 2007)

Die Deuter EXP Reihe ist schon klasse. Nur das Mundstück ist leider wirklich nicht der Bringer. Meins tropft leider auch schon zum Teil. Ich habe den EXP 8 mit 3 L Balse und die paßt bei mir recht gut. Die Blase ansich finde ich übrigens wiederrum besser als die vom Kamelhöcker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (28. April 2007)

SoBe schrieb:


> Ich werde mir nachher nun auch den EXP 12 holen. Habe erst überlegt, ob es der Camelbak MAYHEM werden soll, aber der ist EUR 15,00 teurer und auch nicht besser, wenn ich mir die Meinungen hier so angucke.



alternative, nur etwas kleiner wär der Chaos: 
ich hab einen neuen, unbenutzen, unausgepackten 2007er camelbak chaos in schwarz zu verkaufen. statt 79,95 UVP für 65,- 
bei interesse PM .


----------



## bergsocke (28. April 2007)

M.E.C.Hammer schrieb:


> Die Deuter EXP Reihe ist schon klasse. Nur das Mundstück ist leider wirklich nicht der Bringer. Meins tropft leider auch schon zum Teil. Ich habe den EXP 8 mit 3 L Balse und die paßt bei mir recht gut. Die Blase ansich finde ich übrigens wiederrum besser als die vom Kamelhöcker.



ich habe seit letztem Jahr den gleichen Rucksack. Bisher habe ich noch keine Probleme mit dem Mundstück.
Kann aber gut sein, dass es mit der Zeit auch noch zu tropfen anfängt, habe mir deshalb überlegt, das absperrbare Mundstück von CB anzustöpseln.

Weis jemand, ob die Teile zueinander passen .  

gruss bergsocke


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (28. April 2007)

bergsocke schrieb:


> ich habe seit letztem Jahr den gleichen Rucksack. Bisher habe ich noch keine Probleme mit dem Mundstück.
> Kann aber gut sein, dass es mit der Zeit auch noch zu tropfen anfängt, habe mir deshalb überlegt, das absperrbare Mundstück von CB anzustöpseln.
> 
> Weis jemand, ob die Teile zueinander passen .
> ...



Nein das wird nicht passen. Außer du bastelt dir mittels Schläuchen einen Adapter, dann kannst du aber besser gleich noch das Mundstück von CB dazu nehmen.


----------



## Lurchi81 (8. April 2008)

Hallo miteinander, 

das ist mein 1. Beitrag 

ich bin am Ã¼berlegen ob ich mir den Hydro Exp. 12 kaufen soll.

bei www.zweirad-stadler.de gibts den momentan fÃ¼r 45,- â¬ inkl Trinkblase.

Ich war letzte Woche schon beim Stadler udn hab mir von meinem Kumpel den Deuter Trans Alp 30 aufschwatzen lassen ... aber ich find den a bissl zu groÃ.

ich habe jetzt mal ein paar Fragen an euch.

was bringt ihr ohne Probleme in dem Rucksack unter?

Kann ich mit dem Rucksack auch notfalls mal wandern gehen?
...sind die NetztrÃ¤ger da nicht etwas unangenehm??

Vielen Dank
Andi


----------



## tho.mas (8. April 2008)

Lurchi81 schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> das ist mein 1. Beitrag


Na dann mal herzlich Willkommen, hast ja gleich mal einen alten Beitrag ausgegraben.


> Ich war letzte Woche schon beim Stadler udn hab mir von meinem Kumpel den Deuter Trans Alp 30 aufschwatzen lassen ... aber ich find den a bissl zu groß.


Der heißt ja auch nicht ohne Grund Trans Alpine!  


> was bringt ihr ohne Probleme in dem Rucksack unter?


Ich habe sogar nur den Hydro Exp 6 und bekomme ohne Probleme Regenhose, Regenjacke, Pumpe und Riegel unter. Dabei habe ich nicht mal den Vergrößerungsreißverschluß geöffnet, sonst würden auch noch Trikot und Hose reinpassen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## skinny63 (8. April 2008)

Deuter Hydro EXP 12 Rucksack = Tagesausflug: Trinkblase + Klamotten + Werkzeug, Riegel

Transalp 30 = das Gleiche nur für mehr Tage und dann eher ohne Trinkblase (weil der Platz für die Klamotten gebraucht wird) 

allerdings, wenn es nur der *"Eine"* sein soll, dann Transalp30, weil universeller und dann nicht so schwer und/oder groß, dass damit nicht  auch kleine Touren gehen 
+ bessere Tragegurte, wenn der Ranzen etwas mehr wiegt


----------



## Hebus (8. April 2008)

Hallo,
ich bin eher so der Typ, der immer ein bissel zu viel mitnimmt. Ich habe mir vor ein paar Tagen den "Deuter Hydro EXp 12" gekauft und hier ein bissel was dazu geschrieben:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4641421&postcount=20

Vielleicht hilft das ja ein bissel...

Ich bin immernoch nicht dazu gekommen den Rucksack beim Mountainbiken zu testen, aber hoffentlich komme ich morgen dazu.

Gruss

  Bjoern

PS: Ich find das Ding einfach super.


----------



## fissenid (9. April 2008)

Lurchi81 schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> das ist mein 1. Beitrag
> 
> ...




HallO!

ich fahre seit über einem Jahr den Hydro EXP 12. Klasse Rucksack, zum Biken ideal da auch noch was für längere Touren reinpasst. Wenn du nur deine Hausrunde drehen willst ist er etwas groß, aber für 1-2 Tagestouren voll tauglich!
Ich nehmen ihna cuh zum Boarden mit und zum Wandern auch ok, aber wenn das Gewicht zu hoch wird sind die Träger auf dauer unbequem.

Auf keinen Fall eine schlechte investition vor allem bei dem Preis, habe fast das doppelte gezahlt!


----------



## CLICKETYCLACK (9. April 2008)

JaJa, Rucksack ist nicht schlecht / war nicht schlecht bis....


mir eine der Netzaussentaschen eingerissen ist warum auch immer, hab den über Winter nur mit Regenhülle gefahren, somit scheidet ein Hängenbleiben im Geäst aus.
Hab dies sowohl Rucksack.de und Deuter selbst per mail mitgeteilt, mit verschiedenen für mich akzeptablen Lösungsmöglichkeiten, Garantie Umtausch, einschicken und reparieren lassen, selber reparieren lassen und Kosten erstattet bekommen.

War vor 2 Wochen, bis dato von beiden keine Antwort/Stellungnahme.
Also ich hätte mindestens ein kurze Antwort erwarte wie auch immer die ausgefallen wäre.

Finde ich sehr schade wie beide mit zufriedenen (ehemals zufriedenen) Kunden umgehen. Diese Tatsache wird mich in Zukunft davon abhalten Deuter Produkte zu kaufen.


----------



## Lurchi81 (9. April 2008)

Super, danke für eure Antworten. 
Tolle Resonanz hier.

Aber ich denke ihr habt mir sehr geholfen bei meiner Entscheidung.

Da ich momentan keine Mehrtägigen Touren geplant habe denke ich mal dass der Hydro Exp 12 perfekt für mich passt.

wichtig ist halt für mich dass ich Trinkblase, was Langes zum überziehen, was für´n Regen in den Rucksack plus Banane und Apfel reinbringe.


Der Preis ist super, nur der das Aussehen nicht. 
der hat die Tarnoptik .. ich hätte lieber nen einfarbigen. Aber für den Preis kann ich damit leben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hebus (9. April 2008)

Bei dem Preis waer ich vorsichtig:
Man krieg den Rucksack zwar viel billiger, aber dann in Tarnfarben. Ich steh da nicht so drauf... Aber ich kann natuerlich nicht ausschliessen, dass er auch in anderen Farben guenstiger zu kriegen ist. Ich hab jedenfalls fuer meinen 85 Steine hinlegen muessen.


----------



## fissenid (10. April 2008)

Hebus schrieb:


> Bei dem Preis waer ich vorsichtig:
> Man krieg den Rucksack zwar viel billiger, aber dann in Tarnfarben. Ich steh da nicht so drauf... Aber ich kann natuerlich nicht ausschliessen, dass er auch in anderen Farben guenstiger zu kriegen ist. Ich hab jedenfalls fuer meinen 85 Steine hinlegen muessen.



Schau mal in der e-bucht.... da gibt es auch günstige händler mit dem rucksack


----------



## Lurchi81 (10. April 2008)

also ich fÃ¼r meinen Fall muss sagen ... wenn ich den Rucksack 
anstatt fÃ¼r 85 â¬ fÃ¼r 40 â¬ bekomme, dann ist mir egal ob der Tarnfarbe ist.

Ich hab ihn mir gestern geholt und ich find ihn echt super.

Muss jetzt nur mal noch schaun wie er in der Praxis ist.


----------



## (aminio) (11. April 2008)

Hallo,
ich hätte mal eine Frage zum Hydro EXP 12.Wie ist das Helmfach ausgeführt? Bekommt man da einen Fullface Helm rein, vergleichbar wie beim Attack.


----------



## Hebus (16. April 2008)

Die Befestigung ist fuer einen normalen Fahrradhelm gedacht. Was viel groesseres wirst du damit nicht befestigen koennen.
Stell dir die Befestigung wie ein viereckiges Tuch vor, welches normalerweise in einem kleinen Fach unten am Rucksack zusammen gerollt ist. Zwei Ecken von diesem "Tuch" sind in dem Fach vernaeht, die beiden anderen haben je einen Haken. Wenn du nun einen Helm transportieren willst, dann spannst du das Tuch ueber den Helm und hakst es in zwei Schlaufen weiter oben am Rucksack ein.
Dieses Tuch hat halt nur eine gewisse groesse...

Gruss

  Bjoern


----------



## fissenid (16. April 2008)

(aminio) schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hätte mal eine Frage zum Hydro EXP 12.Wie ist das Helmfach ausgeführt? Bekommt man da einen Fullface Helm rein, vergleichbar wie beim Attack.



HallO!

auf keinen Fall passt der rein. Habe mit dem normalen UVEX Helm schon Probleme!


----------



## -MIK- (16. April 2008)

fissenid schrieb:


> HallO!
> 
> auf keinen Fall passt der rein. Habe mit dem normalen UVEX Helm schon Probleme!



Hehe, ich bekomm da nicht mal meinen alten Cratoni Helm rein... Bin mal gespannt ob der Koas darein passen wird...


----------



## (aminio) (16. April 2008)

Danke für die Antwort, dann gibts wohl doch einen Camelback Havoc.


----------



## Frischmilch (16. April 2008)

Thema Fullface:

Ich hab noch kein Rucksack gesehen, welcher in der Lage ist, einen Fullfacehelm quasi komplett überdacht ran zu klemmen. Einfach durch den Kinnbügel ziehen müsste eigentlich immer klappen. Ist dann nur die Frage, in wie weit das zum tragen praktikabel ist .

Hab auch den EXP 12 und find den so ziemlich perfekt zum tragen. Wobei man fairerweise erwähnen sollte, dass der Rucksack ziemlich direkt am Rücken klebt. Ich mag nur solche Rücksäcke, andere wollen lieber luftiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CLICKETYCLACK (16. April 2008)

Also nen Speci Deviant bekommt man auch nicht nur mit dem Kinnbügel befestigt, Helmaufnahme zu kurz, wie es mit anderen Helmen aussihet weiss ich nicht


----------

